# “No dogs on furniture”



## Mister F (Feb 6, 2021)

Except for chairs and couches. And beds.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You are definitely not alone with this situation!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We are VERY strict about that rule at our house.....


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Human: No dogs on the couch, please.
Duster:


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

The perfect sprawl......


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie and my granddog have perfected the double decker dog couch routine.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That IS impressive....I'm gonna have to hide my phone so Murph and Lola don't see that....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's funny how most of us start out thinking my dog(s) will never be on the Couch, when in reality all of our dogs are sprawled out on the couch or in their favorite chair.


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

So glad it’s not just us! 😂 Mango was ONLY allowed on the couch if he was on someone’s lap. This went on for months… he grew and grew and grew and before you know it only his head would fit on a lap. Eventually it was, oh, might as well let him sleep there alone as he looks so happy! Fail.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh, so now we wanna talk lap dogs....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

"Oh, so now we wanna talk lap dogs...."


My bridge boy used to lay on my lap and watch TV with me.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

We absolutely do not allow the dogs on the couch.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Way to stand strong.....


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Yeah this lasted about two days in my house. going strong at grandmas unless papa around then all the couch snuggles....shhh dont grammy. hehe


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'll never tell.......


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Um yeah…no dogs on the furniture ……


----------

